
Ask HN: Is there a bias against coders in business? - marcus_holmes
I&#x27;ve noticed that as soon as someone I&#x27;m talking to realises that I can code, then the whole discussion shifts. I&#x27;m no longer asked about business matters, but only about technical ones.<p>I&#x27;ve had my business experience dismissed as irrelevant during conversations &quot;because the only thing anyone cares about is your technical ability&quot;.<p>I&#x27;ve even noticed myself talking exclusively to the non-tech co-founder of a startup about the startup&#x27;s model when the tech co-founder is just as involved with the business and just as knowledgeable.<p>I&#x27;ve noticed that none of the &quot;leaders&quot; in the local startup community can code.<p>I&#x27;ve noticed that people who speak about their successful tend to say something like &quot;obviously I can&#x27;t code myself&quot; as if that would immediately reduce their credibility.<p>It seems that marketing skills, sales skills, legal qualifications, financial experience, or any other form of business experience is an asset, but coding skills are not. Any evidence of ability to code means that you&#x27;re incapable of also having business skills.<p>Has anyone else noticed this?<p>Do other engineering practices get the same grief?<p>Any ideas on how to deal with it?
======
sjclemmy
It probably depends where it is. I've worked for companies where none of the
management team have a technical background (I'm engaged to provide technical
expertise and services). However, I've found that due to their lack of
understanding of technical matters the management team has a massive blind
spot, that even with my assistance they struggle to see how it fits with the
rest of the business, to their detriment.

~~~
marcus_holmes
Yeah, I've been there before. You have my sympathies.

Do they view you as part of the team, able to contribute your expert opinion
to the business planning, or just as the person who implements their plans?

~~~
sjclemmy
It's... complicated, as always, and it depends who it is. In a recent example,
my opinion was given, but key decisions were made (seemingly) without
reference to it - I don't think it was intentional, they really need someone
on the management team that understands the implications of the advice - hence
the reason I say it's a blind spot. I was expecting my words to contribute to
the business planning, but the way the decision making was done, the nature of
my engagement, the politics of the company etc, it was hard to make sure it
was understood as intended before it was too late to change course.

